# Uber Select



## Ketrel75 (Jul 8, 2018)

I was logged in for 8 hrs and didn't get any Select request. Is Uber Select history?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ketrel75 said:


> I was logged in for 8 hrs and didn't get any Select request. Is Uber Select history?


Ancient History &#128530;


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Wouldn't be uncommon here. Select is very rare. I get maybe 1 in 100.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Ketrel75 (Jul 8, 2018)

During a 9ers game at LEVI'S, not a single ping for select however I received a lot of LYFT LUX BLACK request. Is Uber getting rid of Select?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It is being replaced by Premier in my market.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They're phasing it out for comfort. Confirmed from someone at the Hub. here in Denver it still seems to be somewhat of a popular choice. They've also moved it down to the last selection on the passenger app. so that doesn't help


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

In Atlanta it is comfort. I discovered this while driving my recently acquired 2018 Jeep Wrangler, (used). It serves other purposes, so it has a 2 inch lift, larger off-road tires and is equipped with a 9,500 Smitty Built Winch and reinforced front brush bumper.

People who road in it were giving a lot of wows, including a couple going to a black tie dinner. Letting them out there, I towered over the usual ride share cars who desired no where to be near me since it has armored bumpers and side rails.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ketrel75 said:


> Is Uber getting rid of Select?


uber comfort killed it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ballermaris said:


> In Atlanta it is comfort. I discovered this while driving my recently acquired 2018 Jeep Wrangler, (used). It serves other purposes, so it has a 2 inch lift, larger off-road tires and is equipped with a 9,500 Smitty Built Winch and reinforced front brush bumper.
> 
> People who road in it were giving a lot of wows, including a couple going to a black tie dinner. Letting them out there, I towered over the usual ride share cars who desired no where to be near me since it has armored bumpers and side rails.


They already got rid of Select there or they still have it but no one uses it ? I drive select in my 4Runner with a 3-2 lift, a bull bar, and 33" A/Ts &#128513;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ketrel75 said:


> During a 9ers game at LEVI'S, not a single ping for select however I received a lot of LYFT LUX BLACK request. Is Uber getting rid of Select?


Still here.

I've ordered select before but noticed the vehicles are just as same as x if not shiettier.

For a Lincoln I can upgrade to black, why not?

or just take x.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Still here.
> 
> I've ordered select before but noticed the vehicles are just as same as x if not shiettier.
> 
> ...


Yeah at those prices, that's not luxury service. This is our price difference


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup, no price difference for us, not even pool and x.

I used to take pool and give the difference plus tip but now i just take x and still tip the $5 minimum but, I don’t take it as much.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 386486


I love the nomenclature: "with professional drivers". As opposed to all other levels of our service "with non-professional drivers". That calls for a bumper or dash sticker for my X car: "Not the professional driver".

Always good to temper expectations.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I love the nomenclature: "with professional drivers". As opposed to all other levels of our service "with non-professional drivers". That calls for a bumper or dash sticker for my X car: "Not the professional driver".
> 
> Always good to temper expectations.


I don't even notice that tbh.

I'm very simple. Just in and out. No need for candy, music, water, whatever.

I also don't care about the type of car usually but I was curious with select so I took it and it was same and once was even worse condition then x. Might as well take x.

ive also taken black, but this was when I didn't have any other choice.

im not one for appearances, I know what matters.


----------



## Andyb71 (Dec 26, 2019)

Confort is killing all the premium rides in Austin. Lyft has way more business for premium.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm very simple. Just in and out. No need for candy, music, water, whatever.
> ive also taken black, but this was when I didn't have any other choice.
> im not one for appearances, I know what matters.


You wrote, "I'm very simple. Just in and out. No need for candy, music, water, whatever.
ive also taken black, but this was when I didn't have any other choice.
im not one for appearances, I know what matters."

So, no wining or dining. You just like the old Inny Outy. Biff bam thank you Mam.
Are we talking about Uber or your love life? &#128514;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> You wrote, "I'm very simple. Just in and out. No need for candy, music, water, whatever.
> ive also taken black, but this was when I didn't have any other choice.
> im not one for appearances, I know what matters."
> 
> ...


Uber duh.

And yes, simplistic, no need for drama or entitlement, etc.

I often save my energy for loved ones but I've never been one to not respond/talk when the driver wants to initiate a conversation, but really to me that's nothing extra and again, never asked for or believe I'm entitled to.

a ride is really all I'm expecting &#129335;&#127995;‍♀.


----------



## sinan72 (Jan 30, 2020)

They can bring life back to select by accepting the 2015 and up of small SUV only, no more sedan.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

sinan72 said:


> They can bring life back to select by accepting the 2015 and up of small SUV only, no more sedan.


And why would they bring select back for 2015 and up small SUVs? Those are the exact vehicles they're targeting for comfort. That would make no sense for Uber. As they make more money off comfort. Select needs to Target the vehicles that won't Drive comfort because they can't make a profit. the more expensive vehicles to maintain and operate need to be on select and the more economical vehicles that have more space than your typical four-door sedan need to be on comfort.


----------



## sinan72 (Jan 30, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> And why would they bring select back for 2015 and up small SUVs? Those are the exact vehicles they're targeting for comfort. That would make no sense for Uber. As they make more money off comfort. Select needs to Target the vehicles that won't Drive comfort because they can't make a profit. the more expensive vehicles to maintain and operate need to be on select and the more economical vehicles that have more space than your typical four-door sedan need to be on comfort.


The categories should be something like that :

Uber X = small sedan ( Chevrolet Cruze ,Toyota Prius , Corolla ,ford Fiesta , Chevrolet spark , Chevrolet sonic ...etc ) 
Comfort = midsize sedan ( Camry ,Impala , Accord , ...etc ) 
Select = Ford Escape , Chevrolet Equinox , toyota rav4 , honda CR-V ...etc ) 
X Large = GMC Acadia , Chevrolet _Traverse_ , Ford Explorer , Honda Pilot , Toyota Highlander ...etc )


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

sinan72 said:


> The categories should be something like that :
> 
> Uber X = small sedan ( Chevrolet Cruze ,Toyota Prius , Corolla ,ford Fiesta , Chevrolet spark , Chevrolet sonic ...etc )
> Comfort = midsize sedan ( Camry ,Impala , Accord , ...etc )
> ...


See and I think all of those need to be shifted down a category. Your comfort needs to go down to x and your select needs to go down to comfort. With select being higher-end vehicles but not necessarily luxury. More expensive without necessarily being luxury. Although luxury is welcomed too. XL doesn't mean extra large. Well it kind of does but you have to have a third row. Currently the qualifications are the same year specifications as X but you have to have third row. So select is the highest level you can go before going commercial. Those need to to be held to the current standards. Where they messed up was they were starting to allow exceptions on way too many vehicles


----------

